# Mech broadheads vs screen



## smuckinphartass (Apr 29, 2012)

This is my 2 cents-worth on the topic of mechanical broadheads versus mesh windows in hunting blinds. My observations are from direct experience with the following products. Despite not purchasing all of them from the same seller I hope to repeat this review for each of these products:

1) brand new Thunderbay Spur Collector Two Person hunting blind 
ASIN: B07W7BX1RP 

2)brand new Rage Hypodermic NC Crossbow Broadhead
Product #: 780796

3)brand new RAGE NC X-Treme COC 2-Blade Crossbow Broadhead
ASIN: B089DLL4PB

My crossbow is a Centerpoint Mercenary 370, ASIN: B079VKTDLM, advertised to launch 400 grain bolts @350 FPS. Bolts are ‎TY Archery 20 inch with plastic vanes, ASIN: B07Z66X93L. Temperature was 81F, if you care to factor that in the suppleness of the screen.

I first fired one of each broadhead through paper to assure myself paper didn't open the blades. The paper had fletching sized holes and impact with water opened the blades of both broadheads. I don't have a broadhead target but the lake was a great backstop. If your nocks & ferrules are properly glued arrows float. Shoot, wade, retrieve, repeat.
The blind was setup about 10 feet from the paper. The bolts were each fired twice through screen and paper. The screen and the paper had only fletching sized holes.
Due to a bewildering abundance of contradictory anecdotes and hearsay I had to have some first person answers. I consider my combination of gear worthy of the Shoot-Through classification. Your mileage may vary. Live long and prosper.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I went through all the experimenting many years ago. If I had clear shots I always used a mechanical. I had a ten point cross bow at one point but found if I was going to bow hunt it was with a regular bow or nothing. My favorite bow was a Onieda.....still got one. The last one they made. I missed exactly one deer with that bow in probably 10 years of use. I took many at 35 yards as that was about the max I felt comfortable with. I always felt more comfortable 25-30 feet up in a tree. Hunting in a blind was not for me. I was a lineman in a earlier life so I guess that had a little to do with it. Good luck with your season.


----------

